# Rapido 746F opinions please



## Bob O (7 mo ago)

Hello All,

Bob n Jean here. Ex caravaners looking for our first MH. Presently looking at a 2005 5 speed 120hp JTD 2.3 Rapido 746F.
Just a few questions for past or present owners - if anyone can help?

1) Overall quality in your opinion ?

2) Reliability of the Fiat bits ?

3) Overall mpg ?

4) Worthwhile / disappointing / not very good / rubbish - what would you score it?

All feedback welcomed !


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi Bob n Jean and welcome from another Jean. 

I don't know the Rapido you mention but I would definitely ask about payload - that's the difference between the *actual* weight of the MH in running order and its maximum permissable weight on the road. I'm guessing a van of that age will be fine; sadly some more modern vans have had so little payload they weren't fit for purpose.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Hi and welcome

I cant answer your questions but my post will bump it up the thread list


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Rapido do have a good reputation but like anything it is down to how well it's been looked after so seeing all the paperwork is very important, hab checks in partucular, miles are less important, check on line at Check the MOT history of a vehicle for history of what issues its had and how quickly they were addressed.

Also if possible I'd go for the later post 06 models as they are on the better engines and parts are more obtainable, having said that the 2.8 Jtd engine is very good, just a bit more sluggish in comparison.


----------

